# Marriott Ko Olina Building Request



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 12, 2010)

We have a July 30th reservation in a 3 bedroom Oceanfront unit at Ko Olina (rented directly from an owner). Is there any particular building that I should request to get the best view?


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 12, 2010)

The newest tower.  I think it is called Nia or something like that.  It is closest to the ocean and has the best parking garage of all the towers.  I own at Ko Olina and stayed in this tower in February.  It is the prime choice.


----------



## calberry (Jul 12, 2010)

If I remember right, the new tower is actually the only one that has 3BR units.

Your only choice then would be how high you are.

Steve


----------



## gwhamm (Jul 12, 2010)

*Hale Moana 3 Bedroom*

The Hale Moana tower (second one built) has 3 bdr. units I know for certain.  We own one.  On our last visit in December, we stayed in a 2 bdr in the new tower closest to the ocean.  Views are equally fantastic from both.  You will have a wonderful time at this gorgeous resort.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 13, 2010)

BocaBoy said:


> The newest tower.  I think it is called Nia or something like that.  It is closest to the ocean and has the best parking garage of all the towers.  I own at Ko Olina and stayed in this tower in February.  It is the prime choice.



I think it is Naia Tower and the other one is Mauna Tower. They both have 3 bedroom units.


----------



## larryallen (Jan 6, 2011)

*Tower differences*

Have 3 bedroom rented in February.  Major differences between the Naia and the Mona (or whatever it is called)?


----------



## molemay (Jan 6, 2011)

There are no 3 bedroom Ocean Front villas.  They are all Ocean View category.  I hope you weren't misled by the people you rented from.  I own a 3 bedroom unit and you will either be put in the Moana tower which is further back on the resort, or the new Naia tower which is closer to the ocean.  If you end up with a low floor, you will have palm trees blocking your view of the ocean.  Good luck!  You should still get a decent room from renting from an owner.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jan 6, 2011)

larryallen said:


> Have 3 bedroom rented in February.  Major differences between the Naia and the Mona (or whatever it is called)?



Probably the main difference is the proximity to the lagoon.  Naia is closest and Moana is farthest away.  Personally I prefer the location of Moana because we have young kids and it's closest to the sand pool and playground.  But you'll need a high floor in Moana for a good ocean view.

However, I prefer the 2br layout of the Naia better than Moana.  The sunroom attached the master bedroom in Moana is a waste of space in my opinion.  The desk space in the Naia master bedroom is more useful to me.

If you plan to spend more time at the lagoon than the pool, go with Naia.  The pool outside Naia has the waterslide but gets no a.m sun since it's shaded by the building.

Regardless of which tower you get, you'll be in Hawaii so it's all good.


----------

